# The Civil Moral Law



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Nov 21, 2005)

The argument of truth not being absolute is silly because it is a given. So how does one convince our pagan nation that the Christian moral law should be implemented in the government rather than Islams?


----------



## Vytautas (Nov 22, 2005)

Some of the people are wary of Vincent Cheung on this board because there is a whole thread dedicated to him but nevertheless here is what he had to say:

"œMany Christians are wary of theonomy, but how can the state rationally justify laws against murder, theft, rape, perjury, or any such thing without appealing to Scripture? In fact, how can the government justify its very existence apart from the Bible? Here we do not have to discuss the rights and wrongs of Reformed Theonomy, but there is no denying the fact that the government cannot justify its own existence, understand its own purpose and mandate, or define the various crimes and the severity of each crime without the Bible. To defend this statement, we only need to apply our usual approach of biblical-presuppositional apologetics to the area of politics. If all non-Christian worldviews fail at the start, then there can be no rational justification for any non-Christian theory about anything, and this includes politics. If we must call this a form of theonomy, then so be it."


----------

